# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  هل يوجد طريقة للتخسيس أفضل من كلين 9؟

## فهمي سامر

*هل يوجد طريقة للتخسيس أفضل من مجموعة كلين 9؟* 
يُعدُّ السؤال المدون بصدر المقال هو السؤال الذي اخترناه؛ من أجل التعرف على جميع الطرق التي يتم استخدامها لتخسيس الوزن، ومقارنة ذلك بمجموعة كلين 9 للتنحيف، وفي النهاية فإن للقارئ حرية الاختيار فيما بين هذه الطرق، والمغزى الحقيقي من هذا المقال هو توضيح أفضل طريقة يمكن من خلالها أن يكتسب المستخدم وزن مثالي وصحي، وخاصة في ظل الإرهاق والمعاناة المستمرة التي تصيب مُصابي الدهون، وسعيهم الدائم للوصول إلى طريقة مثالية لإنهاء تلك المشاكل، وسوف نجيب في هذا المقال عن سؤال: هل يوجد طريقة للتخسيس أفضل من مجموعة كلين 9 ؟ بأسلوب موضوعي.

*هل يوجد طريقة للتخسيس أفضل من مجموعة كلين 9؟*
إجابة السؤال سوف تكون ضمنية من خلال استعراض مجموعة من طرق التخسيس الأشهر، وسوف نوضح مدى جودتها من عدمه مع وضع مقارنات فيما بين تلك الطرق ومجموعة كلين 9 للتخسيس كما يلي:
·  *الريجيم النمطي:* يُعد الريجيم النمطي من أشهر الطرق للتخسيس، ويمثل الإجابة الشائعة في حالة توجيه سؤال كيف أستطيع أن أخفض من وزني إلى شخص معين، وستكون الإجابة: اذهب إلى طبيب ليضع لك برنامجًا غذائيًّا، ولن نكون مبالغين إذا ما قلنا إن أكثر من 80% من الأشخاص الذين يتبعون الريجيم النمطي لا يحصلون على أهدافهم، فنحن نخاطب الواقع ولسنا بصدد سرد أسس ومصطلحات علمية لا تحقق الاستفادة المرجوة للجمهور، ولن نشغل بالهم بتلك الأمور الفرعية، غير أن السبب الأساسي في عدم تحقيق الهدف يرجع إلى المرضى أنفسهم، حتى لا نظلم الأطباء ونضعهم في جانب سيئ؛ فمعظم المرضى لا يستطيعون الانتظام على نمط غذائي يصيبهم بالجوع ولفترات زمنية طويلة، ومن ثم يجدون أنفسهم قد فرُّوا من هذا النموذج المكبح للطبيعة البشرية، وهذا ما تمت مُراعاته في مجموعة كلين 9 للتنحيف، والتي يمكن عن طريقها التخسيس بكل أريحية، ودون إحساس بأي جوع؛ نظرًا لتضمنها عناصر غذائية مشبعة، وفي نفس الوقت مدة البرنامج القصيرة للغاية، وتبلغ تسعة أيام، فقط وفي حالة رغبة المستخدم الاستمرار في فقدان الوزن فهناك مجموعات ومراحل أخرى مكملة.
·  *تمارين الرياضة:* تُعتبر تمارين الرياضة على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية بالنسبة للإنسان بشكل عام، فهي تمنح القوة والنشاط.... إلخ، ولكن لا يمكن أن يعول عليها المصاب أو المصابة بالسمنة في إحداث الفارق وإنهاء مشكلة الدهون، فإن ذلك يتطلب وقتًا زمنيًّا كبير والنتائج مشكوك في صحتها في النهاية، *فعلى سبيل المثال* في حالة انهماك شخص في ممارسة تمارين الرياضة لمدة ساعة يوميًّا فإن ذلك سوف يفقده ما يعادل 150-200 جرام على أقصى تقدير في اليوم الواحد، وفي حالة الرغبة في إنقاص الوزن ما يعادل 5 كيلو جرامًا مثلًا فإن الأمر يتطلب ما بين 25-30 يومًا، وعلى العكس من ذلك تقوم مجموعة كلين 9 للتخسيس بتخليص المستخدم من 7 كيلو جرامات في تسعة أيام، ويتضح أن هناك فرقًا واضحًا بين الطريقتين.
·  *إبر التخسيس:*ظهرت إبر التخسيس منذ بداية الألفية الثالثة على نطاق واسع، واستعار المستخدمون تلك الطريقة من الصين، وعلى الرغم من كون هذه الطريقة قد تكون مُجدية في أحيان، إلا أنه ليس لها أساس علمي، وينصح بعدم استخدامها مع المرضى الذين يُعانون من اضطرابات بالمعدة أو الغدة الدرقية، وبعض الأمراض النفسية، وبالمقارنة بينها وبين مجموعة كلين 9 فنجد أن المجموعة قامت على أسس علمية، وتمَّت تجربتها لسنوات قبل أن يتم إصدارها بالأسواق، وهي معتمدة كطريقة فعَّالة من جانب المنظمات الصحية.

----------

